# I hang my head in shame.



## MaidenScotland

I am always appalled at the level of violence seen in the streets.

Men fighting, mothers slapping children across the face, boys ganging up on other boys... and today I kicked a boy who must have been about 13 and boy did it feel good. I was walking down the road and a boy approached me on one of those huge rickety bikes which was far too big for him and he could hardly ride it he was wobbling all over the place, he kept circling round me telling me welcome in Egypt and so on. I told him at least 6 times to go away.. well the inevitable happened he crashed into me knocked me over and we both fell to the ground and the bike landed on top of him. Did I help him up? Did I heck... I kicked him in the leg and told the little so and so.. to sod off and leave me alone. I titled this I head my head in shame but you know something I am lying I feel fantastic for doing it.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason

remind me not to mess with you next time


----------



## faima

I hate so much this children violence, ones I saw a 2-3 year kid running on the street with cars, and got it and took to his father, screaming at other side of the street someone to help him. And can you imagine... he beated the child, still in my hands, I felt the hit, on its small body... And I tried to pull back the child, but the father started to scream on me. This is normal they said, this is the way they educate their children I was so angry, and sad, and crying... Other time I saw a man with huge knife, all in blood, screaming something, later I heard that he killed someone, and was murdered in the end. Some months ago here, under my window, was a big fight, between 50 ppl may be, all the neighbours was on the windows, looking at the action, and no police came. It was a fight between two families, I couldn't understood the reasons, but ppl said this is their problem, and this is normal, we can only watch. I don't want to mantion the sexual abuse on the streets, ones a tuk- tuk driver made me so mad, spanked my ass, and I couldnt resist to hit him with my slipper- my husband told me ones this is the worst thing I can do to some arab, it's a verry big offence. 
But I love my life in Egypt:cool2:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I am always appalled at the level of violence seen in the streets.
> 
> Men fighting, mothers slapping children across the face, boys ganging up on other boys... and today I kicked a boy who must have been about 13 and boy did it feel good. I was walking down the road and a boy approached me on one of those huge rickety bikes which was far too big for him and he could hardly ride it he was wobbling all over the place, he kept circling round me telling me welcome in Egypt and so on. I told him at least 6 times to go away.. well the inevitable happened he crashed into me knocked me over and we both fell to the ground and the bike landed on top of him. Did I help him up? Did I heck... I kicked him in the leg and told the little so and so.. to sod off and leave me alone. I titled this I head my head in shame but you know something I am lying I feel fantastic for doing it.
> 
> Maiden


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

faima said:


> ....................
> 
> I couldnt resist to hit him with my slipper- my husband told me ones this is the worst thing I can do to some arab, it's a verry big offence.
> .................


:clap2:

If only every female in here would do the same every time an idiot tries to touch her...........Of course you'd need to buy a new slipper every couple of days......But it sure would be worth it


----------



## Horus

:fencing:


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> :clap2:
> 
> If only every female in here would do the same every time an idiot tries to touch her...........Of course you'd need to buy a new slipper every couple of days......But it sure would be worth it




Yes well done... I tend to shout at them although my maid and I attacked a man with our bottles of water earlier in the year when he touched her up.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes well done... I tend to shout at them although my maid and I attacked a man with our bottles of water earlier in the year when he touched her up.


I always wondered what were the high heel shoes were made for, I stopped wondering after I saw a girl using one of those trying to find out what's inside one of those idiots' skull, and Gosh I would've just kissed that girl if I knew her :lol:


----------



## Horus

Dear Diary: Note to self do not mess with feisty ex pat women, esp Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Dear Diary: Note to self do not mess with feisty ex pat women, esp Maiden




I at least have that to thank Cairo for that.. it has given me b***s.
I would not have said boo to a goose before I lived here.


----------



## mamasue

Don't be ashamed, maiden.... I would have done the same!:clap2:
It's funny how living in Egypt makes you bad-tempered and brings out the worst in people!!
After walking around the streets of Hurghada I was usually ready to slap somebody... yet, anywhere else, I'm the most placid and patient person you can get!!
And... the only time I ever swore several times a day was in Egypt!!


----------



## Sonrisa

That reminds me of a boy I saw yesterday in a busy ish road. He was a bit younger, probably about 8 or 9 and he also had a bike too large for his size, which wan't very stable. he was a complete kamikaze, an accident waiting to happen. 
On the back of the bike a wooden box was attached (the kind of place where they carry stuff). Instead of stuff, it contained a baby.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> I at least have that to thank Cairo for that.. it has given me b***s.
> I would not have said boo to a goose before I lived here.


Let's see what it does to me I only went bonkers once when someone called my dad a muppet


----------



## SHendra

I found I became short tempered too with some of the locals. Especially the taxi drivers! Every time I go to get one I assume before they even spoke they're about to try something or other. I've had them offer me marriage, babies, and to call the police on me to (to which I offered to lend my mobile for that dude to do so!). But occasionally I find a nice/decent one which makes me feel bad for being so rude to him! Can't help it anymore lol


----------



## Helen Ellis

I think he's lucky you didn't beat the **** out of him, I also suspect if you'd had an Egyptian husband with you the boy would have been MUCH worse off. Lets hope he's learned something ........yeah right!!!!!!!
and if he'd done it on a pmt day?????????? he deserves all he got to my mind.


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is strange.. I am still on a high from the kick I dealt out yesterday.. It was a good hard kick and as I was out walking I had trainers on not sandals so I let him have it.
On Friday I was out walking with a women of 24 and a child and a man came past me and whispered in my ear... I shouted at him but next time... I am going to kick out.
I was then talking about Fridays incident to a friend of mine and said harassment etc happens the whole world over and when back in the UK. someone shouts show us you t**s darling I easily shrug it off (been many a year mind you) but when it is said to me here in the streets I go bonkers... it isn't because they are Egyptian.. it is because they come right up close and invade my space, they really have to get up close and that is what I find offensive.

Maiden


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> ..
> I was then talking about Fridays incident to a friend of mine and said harassment etc happens the whole world over and when back in the UK. someone shouts show us you t**s darling I easily shrug it off (been many a year mind you) but when it is said to me here in the streets I go bonkers... it isn't because they are Egyptian.. it is because they come right up close and invade my space, they really have to get up close and that is what I find offensive.


Difference tho is in UK it tends to be more in jest/joking.. lads having a laugh. Here they come across in a intimidating way! I been followed before for not handing out my phone number!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> Difference tho is in UK it tends to be more in jest/joking.. lads having a laugh. Here they come across in a intimidating way! I been followed before for not handing out my phone number!!




Yes exactly... they get up close and you feel intimidated,


----------



## Tinytraveler

MaidenScotland said:


> I am always appalled at the level of violence seen in the streets.
> 
> Men fighting, mothers slapping children across the face, boys ganging up on other boys... and today I kicked a boy who must have been about 13 and boy did it feel good. I was walking down the road and a boy approached me on one of those huge rickety bikes which was far too big for him and he could hardly ride it he was wobbling all over the place, he kept circling round me telling me welcome in Egypt and so on. I told him at least 6 times to go away.. well the inevitable happened he crashed into me knocked me over and we both fell to the ground and the bike landed on top of him. Did I help him up? Did I heck... I kicked him in the leg and told the little so and so.. to sod off and leave me alone. I titled this I head my head in shame but you know something I am lying I feel fantastic for doing it.
> 
> Maiden


Wow what area do you people live in? The worst I saw was a woman that spanked a 5 year old harder then I thought was necessary at Carrefour. Other than that I saw was once a set of neighbors argue, but nothing physical. I am also surprised that you would happily admit to kicking a little kid. Maybe he was annoying but really kicking a kid because he accidentally fell on you. Maybe it is time to go home since you find Egypt to be transforming you into such a bitter and spitful person that you would kick a small child. Maybe time with your beloved family back home will help you to shed all the bitterness that you seem to have inside of you while living here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tinytraveler said:


> Wow what area do you people live in? The worst I saw was a woman that spanked a 5 year old harder then I thought was necessary at Carrefour. Other than that I saw was once a set of neighbors argue, but nothing physical. I am also surprised that you would happily admit to kicking a little kid. Maybe he was annoying but really kicking a kid because he accidentally fell on you. Maybe it is time to go home since you find Egypt to be transforming you into such a bitter and spitful person that you would kick a small child. Maybe time with your beloved family back home will help you to shed all the bitterness that you seem to have inside of you while living here.



It was not where I live..and even if it was what business is of yours the area I live in? 
He was not a little child ... read the original post again rather than trying to score points off me he was in fact taller than me. It was only accidental in that he didn't mean to fall, he had been harassing me trying to ride round me in circles if he had not been doing that they the incident would never had happened.

I see no reply to the person who hit a taxi driver but of course that was not me who said it so why would you reply of to the other posters who said they would have done the same or worse. If you have seen no violence in the streets here then I suggest you open your eyes.. Even the public school teachers here beat the children in the charge. 
I am not bitter or spiteful I am a realist about living here and have done so far longer than the 5 minutes you have...

I also take offence at your snide remark about my family... your beloved family is not being said in anyway nice. AGAIN you used the same words about my family before..
Take this as a warning to do not mention my family again...Do not come on here just to take snide remarks at me. 
You are welcome to post your thoughts, views and queries on your life here but you are not welcome to post snide remarks at me or anyone else.

Maiden


----------



## aykalam

Tinytraveler said:


> Wow what area do you people live in? The worst I saw was a woman that spanked a 5 year old harder then I thought was necessary at Carrefour. Other than that I saw was once a set of neighbors argue, but nothing physical. I am also surprised that you would happily admit to kicking a little kid. Maybe he was annoying but really kicking a kid because he accidentally fell on you. Maybe it is time to go home since you find Egypt to be transforming you into such a bitter and spitful person that you would kick a small child. Maybe time with your beloved family back home will help you to shed all the bitterness that you seem to have inside of you while living here.




meow...


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> It is strange.. I am still on a high from the kick I dealt out yesterday.. It was a good hard kick and as I was out walking I had trainers on not sandals so I let him have it.
> On Friday I was out walking with a women of 24 and a child and a man came past me and whispered in my ear... I shouted at him but next time... I am going to kick out.
> I was then talking about Fridays incident to a friend of mine and said harassment etc happens the whole world over and when back in the UK. someone shouts show us you t**s darling I easily shrug it off (been many a year mind you) but when it is said to me here in the streets I go bonkers... it isn't because they are Egyptian.. it is because they come right up close and invade my space, they really have to get up close and that is what I find offensive.
> 
> Maiden


Dear Santa

I have been a good girl, please send me some boots, these are the ones I want :fear:

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Dear Santa
> 
> I have been a good girl, please send me some boots, these are the ones I want :fear:
> 
> Maiden


 lol they are far to chavy for me


----------



## txlstewart

Tinytraveler said:


> Wow what area do you people live in? The worst I saw was a woman that spanked a 5 year old harder then I thought was necessary at Carrefour. Other than that I saw was once a set of neighbors argue, but nothing physical. I am also surprised that you would happily admit to kicking a little kid. Maybe he was annoying but really kicking a kid because he accidentally fell on you. Maybe it is time to go home since you find Egypt to be transforming you into such a bitter and spitful person that you would kick a small child. Maybe time with your beloved family back home will help you to shed all the bitterness that you seem to have inside of you while living here.


What part of town do you live in, Tinytraveler? I live in a decent area, and I have had numerous encounters whilst walking down the street--a water gun shooting me in the face (from a black and white taxi), cars nearly running me down, etc. At the latter, I just swung my Metro bag (which had nothing breakable in it) at the vehicle and hit it. 

When you live your life without a single mistake, small or large, then you can make these sort of remarks. I am not perfect, and to prove that, here is my snippy remark: Quit acting like a sanctimonious American! (Or at least remove your nationality from the post!)


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> lol they are far to chavy for me


Had I posted the ones I had intended I would have had a beating :crutch:


----------



## Horus

Tinytraveler said:


> Wow what area do you people live in? The worst I saw was a woman that spanked a 5 year old harder then I thought was necessary at Carrefour. Other than that I saw was once a set of neighbors argue, but nothing physical. I am also surprised that you would happily admit to kicking a little kid. Maybe he was annoying but really kicking a kid because he accidentally fell on you. Maybe it is time to go home since you find Egypt to be transforming you into such a bitter and spitful person that you would kick a small child. Maybe time with your beloved family back home will help you to shed all the bitterness that you seem to have inside of you while living here.


Looks like we have a keyboard warrior 










Maiden is OK she says it as it is and is very straight talking and has given a helpful insight into the real Egypt. 

I know I am in for some challenges ahead of me so I am grateful for that, I rather expect the worst.

Maiden did warn the kid a few times and I have to say I had a kick up the back side when I was growing up and deserved it, us lads can be nutty. I would have liked to see it myself op2:

The moral of the story is don't mess with the Scottish and if you do you better be able to run quick, ever watch Brave Heart? :eyebrows:


----------



## DeadGuy

Tinytraveler said:


> Wow what area do you people live in? The worst I saw was a woman that spanked a 5 year old harder then I thought was necessary at Carrefour. Other than that I saw was once a set of neighbors argue, but nothing physical. I am also surprised that you would happily admit to kicking a little kid. Maybe he was annoying but really kicking a kid because he accidentally fell on you. Maybe it is time to go home since you find Egypt to be transforming you into such a bitter and spitful person that you would kick a small child. Maybe time with your beloved family back home will help you to shed all the bitterness that you seem to have inside of you while living here.





Tinytraveler said:


> kicking a *kid *because he accidentally fell on you.


My crappy PC decided to let me down one time so when I needed to send an e-mail ASAP I had to visit a friend of mine’s net cafe, while I was sitting there trying to do what I was there for, a small hand knocked on my shoulder from behind asking me if I can help plugging a mic for him, the small hand was a kid’s hand so obviously I didn’t hesitate to help cause I did know how to plug a mic, just a few minutes later I started hearing some +18 words near me, never really thought it would be the kid that I just helped cause God he was barely 12!!!! But guess what?! It was coming out of him!! So I stood up and was gonna tell him to be quiet and a bit polite, just to see him chatting to some “girl” who was using her webcam during talking!!! So when I saw that, and considering what I’ve heard from him right before that, the only thing I could tell him was “Why do you wanna see her b***s sweetie?! Haven’t you got your cup of milk this morning already????”!!

Kids in here might look and sound like “kids” but they sure don’t act like ones!

As for the rest of your post? Sorry but it's not even worth responding to, you're talkin' like you never even been to Egypt, or what's even worse, you're talkin' like one of those "Egyptians" who try their best to fool everyone else and pretend that Egypt's Heaven! So I think MaidenScotland gave it enough attention already!

Good luck.......!

As for MaidenScotland?! I said it before but saying at again, WELL DONE :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

txlstewart said:


> ....................here is my snippy remark: Quit acting like a sanctimonious American! (Or at least remove your nationality from the post!)


I know EXACTLY how you feel!!!!!!


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> I am always appalled at the level of violence seen in the streets.
> 
> Men fighting, mothers slapping children across the face, boys ganging up on other boys... and today I kicked a boy who must have been about 13 and boy did it feel good. I was walking down the road and a boy approached me on one of those huge rickety bikes which was far too big for him and he could hardly ride it he was wobbling all over the place, he kept circling round me telling me welcome in Egypt and so on. I told him at least 6 times to go away.. well the inevitable happened he crashed into me knocked me over and we both fell to the ground and the bike landed on top of him. Did I help him up? Did I heck... I kicked him in the leg and told the little so and so.. to sod off and leave me alone. I titled this I head my head in shame but you know something I am lying I feel fantastic for doing it.
> 
> Maiden


:clap2:


----------



## Canadian in Cairo

*Similar experience....*

Good for you Maiden! I had a similar experience last week walking in maadi- a 13ish old boy followed me for a good half hour, when I kept telling him to leave me alone....he started to walk so close that his hand was brushing my rear- So I finally had to jump in a taxi to get away from him.... I felt so annoyed and frustrated but not really sure the best way to handle this?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Canadian in Cairo said:


> Good for you Maiden! I had a similar experience last week walking in maadi- a 13ish old boy followed me for a good half hour, when I kept telling him to leave me alone....he started to walk so close that his hand was brushing my rear- So I finally had to jump in a taxi to get away from him.... I felt so annoyed and frustrated but not really sure the best way to handle this?



Hi and welcome to the forum

I am sorry you have had to endure that...it is a common problem not helped by the 
denial of people that it happens. You should always make a noise and draw attention to him that sometimes help, s but they are so predatory to foreigners I sometimes think nothing helps.

Maiden


----------



## SHendra

That's awful. But ya know in what I noticed by some is they do not like to be made look stupid in public. Or made embarresed! 

I got followed one night by a guy in his car. He was driving beside the pavement as I walked. I went to go into a cafe but right before I went to go in it I shouted at him to quit following and started to take a pic of his car number plate and of him from my mobile phone. 

So there's a tip if you a camera on your mobile and your being bothered go to take a pic of them and 'warn them'. They know by following there doing wrong so by taking a 'pic' should be enough to make them scamper off! Sad we have to live like this!


----------



## DeadGuy

Taking pictures and so on might scare those idiots away yes, but what MaidenScotland did was the best thing to do with any idiot of any age, just slap the sh!t out of them and do insult them, apparently they never worry about people seeing them harassing others, but they do worry about people seeing them being insulted or beaten (Specially by a "woman"!).

Good luck!


----------



## SHendra

I agree in what your saying but me I can't 100% do that. I wish I could hit them about. But I get a little weary about who would see to run off and tell my husband what I did! He's a Egyptian and as it is it took a long time to get him not to be so worried everytime I ventured outside. And when I do find a problem I very very rarely call him since I don't really enjoy the Tarzen approach either lol. 

Luckily Alex's isn't not as bad as Cairo for this behaviour from strangers.


----------



## Canadian in Cairo

Love the advice about taking a photo - I will try that.... I am not a violent person by any means but I came VERY close to slapping the idiot that was bothering me, I think I was kind of scared that he would retaliate though, and I'm not a tough person! But I agree that we have to stand up for ourselves in some way....
Despite these hassles I truly love life in Cairo and I'm happy that I discovered this forum, thanks all


----------



## MaidenScotland

I think the camera is a good idea for flashers etc but only if you are with someone else.. chances are they might steal your phone so that you know longer have evidence.

You must shout and make as much noise as possible so that others around see you are being compromised... even just shouting POLICE POLICE will help.... 
It is a sad fact of life here... I do not know one expat women who has not been harassed.


----------



## greeny

I can't wait to get to Cairo now, I know its a serious subject but I am going to be well miffed if I dont get harassed. I'm looking forward to shouting and causing embarassment.


----------



## Liralen

I have definitely found that they dont like to be embarrassed. Let them follow.. and walk straight to the closest crowd before laying into the little ******.

One other incident I ran into.. being shoved by an egyption male in the Metro market. Layed hands on me, and tried to forcefully move me aside. I verbally confronted him.. only to find 2 employees right behind me who escorted him out the door for his actions. Based on that.. if I am close to the metro when being followed/harrassed, I duck right in.. they tend to take off at that point.

On the taxi story.. I have one of my own. I try to get them to stop next to a policeman when I want out.. and one time the driver tried to charge me more than we had agreed to in advance. He got hostile and threatened to call the police on me. Didnt need the phone.. just offered to call over the one right in front of us. He shut up quick.

I havent had much harrassment from the little ones.. but I am sure it will come eventually.


----------



## SHendra

With the taxi's nowadays I make sure I the right amount in change before I stop one for where I need to go. I don't talk, I just tell them where I wish to go. I don't even allow them to try hold a convo. When I wish them to stop I just tell them hena! I get out, pass the money through the passenger seat window then walk off. Nothing they can do! lol 

Even If I've shopping in the boot I await till I got my shopping before handing the money then walk off. I proberly get cursed at etc but again not a lot they can do! 

This is in Alex's however where they do not use meters. I just made sure I know the 'going' rate from wherever my point A is to B!

And silly as it sounds I avoid the taxis that have all the fluffy red hearts stuff, flashy lights etc and dvd players! lol


----------

